# Upload Custom Avatar??? can you help me?



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i was wondering how and when i woudl be able to upload a custom avatar.

thumbnail can be seen below: it's an annimated .GIF file

unfortunately i am unable to upload the .gif file i will try at another time. it is a gif of my favorite Invader Zim character Gir doing his little dance. sooo cute.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

One of the moderators has to 'tech' you since you just hit 500 posts. They might not have seen that you hit it yet, so just give them a couple hours till they see this thread. Then it will be under "User CP" under "Edit Avatar"


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Actually, only the Admins have this permission to set. One is on vacation, but one of the two others will be along at some point today, I would expect.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Promotions are done every hour automatically. He happen to hit just after the promotions script ran. I ran it early for him though so he is now promoted. You should have the custom avatar under the USER CP now.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

oooo man... so Xcited now... thanks guys. this makes me happy. yay new avatar.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

norin said:


> oooo man... so Xcited now... thanks guys. this makes me happy. yay new avatar.



Stewy!!! I am wearing a Christmas present shirt with him on it saying "Why you sick, sick little moo cow" right now.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

giggity giggity giggity O!


----------

